# 14, Pregnant, and desperatedly in need of advice



## 14_pregnant

Hello everyone, I am Maya. I am 14 years old and I could be described as one of the 'popular' girls at school... that is, until I got pregnant. I have naturally blond hair, but when I've dyed it black for several years. I wore dark eyeliner and the latest fashionable clothes. This year, I became a freshman in high school, and I was so surprised how different it was from junior high. Everyone was into sex! In middle school, the boys would talk about it occationally and snicker, but here people were actually doing it! I felt that in order to stay popular, I had to have sex, so I did. I did it with my boyfriend, Chet, who was 16 and a sophomore. A month later I found out I was pregnant. Chet's dad found out, and they swiftly moved away to who-knows-where. When I started to show, I told my mom I was pregnant. She tried to convince me to get rid of the baby, but I just couldn't. Now, I'm 7 months pregnant. Mom has temporarily (we hope) taken me out of school and become my home-schooler. I so scared, I want to get rid of the baby so badly, but I feel like I've already done so much. Plus, I feel a strange attatchment to my baby. I hate it, and yet I love it so much. Please help me, I'm so confused!:cry:


----------



## Sarah88

I think you need to get your head in order first. You would be feeling it move by now, doesn't it make you fall in love with it? Perhaps you couold look into adoption, there are women out there who would love to raise a child; and it means you won't hold resentment against it.
Or are you just scared because it's new? I'm 20 and was still petrified when I fell pg, so I can only imagine what you would be feeling like. 
Well hopefully you start having feelings for your child soon...


----------



## 14_pregnant

Sarah88 said:


> I think you need to get your head in order first. You would be feeling it move by now, doesn't it make you fall in love with it? Perhaps you couold look into adoption, there are women out there who would love to raise a child; and it means you won't hold resentment against it.
> Or are you just scared because it's new? I'm 20 and was still petrified when I fell pg, so I can only imagine what you would be feeling like.
> Well hopefully you start having feelings for your child soon...

Actually, I feel like my mom is kind of trying to make me feel some resentment toward my baby, even though I truly love it (you're right about how it feels so great when you feel it move). She really doesn't approve of my decision to keep the baby, and after I give birth she'll probably try to make me give it up, but I'll try my very hardest not to let that happen.


----------



## HatterasSarah

It is not strange to have an attachment to your child. It is natural. I know that you are in a really tough position right now, but you are doing a good thing by having your baby and keeping it.


----------



## Sarah88

Sweetie, she can't make u give up your child. You will probably find that once your LO is born she will fall in love with it, many of the teens on here have experienced this. 
I can't speak from experience as my mum was alright from the get go since i'm older, but i do no that she has grown more and more fond of it the further along I get.

I hope everything works out the best for you. And don't let your mum make you feel resentful towards your child, it's done now and you need to focus on loving it.


----------



## DolceBella

Hi Maya. Welcome to BnB. :hug: I hope we can all be of great support to you, as it seems like you really have a lot on your plate. I'm pretty sure I speak for many when I say that no matter what choices you need to make for yourself, we'll all be here for you! This is a wonderful forum! I'm not sure where you're from, but I can fill you in on the laws that I know. Even though you are 14, the day you became pregnant, you became an emancipated minor. This means legally that the only person who can make choices for you and your baby is YOU! That being said, I'll pass on the best piece of advice I was ever given.... Always follow your heart!


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: welcome


----------



## Jemma_x

Welcome to baby and bump :hug:


----------



## baby.love

welcome to BnB hun


----------



## mumy2princess

welcome to baby and bump x


----------



## clairebear

welcome bnb hop u find the help u need x


----------



## dan-o

Hiya, welcome! :D


----------



## xJG30

Welcome To BnB


----------

